# Meet Felix! My kids' 4 legged brother.



## Tiff88 (Aug 24, 2016)

Not sure how old he is. He loves to cuddle and play. Loves laying on my chest and snuggling with the kids. He's not too fond of photos, though.


----------



## CharlesD2 (Aug 21, 2016)

Awwwwwwwwww


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

He's really cute! He looks young. Black cats are notoriously hard to photograph... they tend to look like silhouettes. You got a good shot there.


----------



## Tiff88 (Aug 24, 2016)

He is going. He was also the runt of the litter. He's still significantly smaller than his brother whom I'm catsitting today. I'm taking him Monday for a checkup. Maybe they can determine how old he is and we can get started on vaccines and seeing when we can have him nutered.


----------



## Tiff88 (Aug 24, 2016)

Young. Not sure why it autocorrected to going.


----------



## furryfriend (Apr 1, 2015)

:heartHe's cute.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Tiff88 said:


> Young. Not sure why it autocorrected to going.


... because autocorrect is not very bright but thinks it knows more than you do.


----------



## ZAF (Aug 10, 2016)

Very handsome cat!!


----------



## Sundown (Aug 11, 2014)

Aww, he's adorable.


----------



## Tiff88 (Aug 24, 2016)

*What do you call this color?*

He looks solid black in the house. Once he has light on him, he's got a chocolate color to him. He looks so big in this picture but he's maybe right at 4 months.


----------



## Tiff88 (Aug 24, 2016)

Walking around.


----------



## Pook (Aug 29, 2016)

Awwwwww! Looks like he may have some stripes in there, but I'd say he's a black cat.

I have 3 black cats. Aren't they fun? What's his name?


----------



## Tiff88 (Aug 24, 2016)

His name is Felix. He's probably the most laid back kitten I've ever met. His brothers that my in laws have are slightly timid but I think that's because Felix is the only pet in our house and between me, my husband and 3 kids, he gets loads of attention.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my goodness, what a little cutie pie! Felix is a perfect name for him.


----------

